#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam Year of Establishment:* 1926.

*College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam Mode Of Admission:* EAMCET.

*College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam Branches In Engineering:*

Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringCivil & Environment EngineeringComputer Science and Systems EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringGeo-EngineeringInstrument TechnologyMarine EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringPharmaceutical SciencesCeramic Technology
*
AUCE Visakhapatnam B Tech Opening and Closing Rank 2014:*
BRANCH

Opening Rank

Closing Rank


BIO-TECHNOLOGY

7611

47240


CIVIL ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING

4322

37228


CHEMICAL (CERAMIC) TECHNOLOGY

12554

41569


CHEMICAL ENGINEERING

3856

46058


CIVIL ENGINEERING

1982

26356


CHEMICAL PETRO ENGINEERING

4701

89180


COMPUTER SCIENCE  AND  ENGINEERING

1207

22132


ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGIN

878

19886


ELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS ENGINEER

1377

20940


GEO-INFORMATICS

10139

107457


INSTRUMENTATION ENGINEERING AND TEC

2464

167684


MECHANICAL ENGINEERING

1038

29303


METALLURGICAL ENGINEERING

5356

62604


NAVAL ARCHITECTURE AND MARINE ENGIN

4974

81525



 
*AUCE Visakhapatnam B Tech Fee Structure 2015:* Tuition Fee for IIIT is Rs. 25,000/- Per Year.

*AUCE Visakhapatnam B Tech Placements 2015:*
Top Recruiting Companies:

L&TMahendra & MahendraHPCLVPTTata Consultancy ServicesSatyam ComputersWipro Infotech
 
*College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* The Government of Composite Madras State sanctioned the present Engineering College at Visakhapatnam in 1946 even though the seeds of Technological education were sown when Sugar Technology was started in the year 1933. In 1946, initially the College was located at Cocanada, now called as Kakinada. After the separation of Andhra State in 1953, the Department of Engineering with Mechanical, Civil and Electrical Engineering sections was started as a part of Andhra University. In 1960 it was shifted to a 167 acre land now called the North campus of Andhra University. The restructuring of the University Colleges saw the emergence of Andhra University College of Engineering in 1960. By 1962 the Department of Chemical Technology, earlier known as Sugar Technology that started way back in 1933 itself, was also moved to the North Campus. The sections of Basic Sciences were upgraded in 1964 to Departments in 1979. Over the years, the Andhra University College of Engineering grew from strength to strength and at present offers 17 UG and 42 PG Programs.

Andhra University is a premier Institute of higher education in India, was established in 1926. Located on the uplands of Visakhapatnam, The City of Destiny, the natural beauty of the University campus is breathtaking, with the spread of serene blue shade of the Bay of Bengal on one side of it and on the other, beautiful green Kailasagiri hill range. Sir Dr. C.R.Reddy was the founder Vice-Chancellor of the Andhra University.


*Central library:* The Library is to be used for the purpose of academic study and research and for the consultation of subject and other related material. Everyone on the library shall respect the rights of other users.

Anyone using the library shall identify themselves on request to any member of the library staff. Silence must be strictly observed both by the users and the library staff in user reading and reference zones of the library.The use of cell phones with in the library is forbidden. Users are not permitted to smoke, consume food or drink in the library.No one shall reserve a working place in the library by leaving library material or personal property on a reading table.The library is not responsible for any loss of any personal property brought into the library.

*College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam Hostel & Mess Facilities:* Separate hostels for boys and girls are provided in the city.

*College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam Address:* AU College of Engineering, Andhra University, Visakhapatnam  530 003. India.






  Similar Threads: JNTU College Of Engineering Kakinada B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities SSN College of Engineering Kanchipuram B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Sri Venkateswara University Engineering College Tirupati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus fa

----------

